# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Owner build concrete inground pool

## jmar

Hi all, 
I'm looking at owner building my own inground pool and was hoping to get some tips from anyone who has undertaken this task already. I'm in Brisbane. The steps as far as i see them are: 
Draftsman draws plan of location and pool fence
Building certifier approves plan
Excavation
Steel and plumbing
Concrete
Pool finish
Filtration
Erect fence
Final inspection 
Anything I've missed? 
BTW, my dad holds a builders licence and will be ultimately responsible from a licence perspective but i will be project managing from start to finish. 
TIA

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Draftsman draws plan of location and pool fence
> Building certifier approves plan
> Excavation
> Steel and plumbing
> Concrete
> Pool finish
> Filtration
> Erect fence
> Final inspection 
> Anything I've missed?

  looks good to me, though I'm no expert in these (or any) matters  :Wink:

----------


## mike_perth

I was forced into owner building my pool (pool builder went broke mid build!)  
So the pool builder had got to the concrete bit and it was up to me to finish it off. 
Th plumbing is pretty easy as long as you look at it logically and use the correct pressure pipe, glues and primers etc - I used 50mm rather than the 40 the pool builder planned to use as my runs were a bit longer than most as I wanted to hide my pump and filter. 
I got a bit sneaky and in my travels kept an eye out for people building pools and would drop in and see if I could chat to someone working on the pool - this is how I found my plasterer to do my rainbow quartz (good finish if you can get it over your way)  
I would at least have a pool builder come and give you a quote as it may not be as expensive as you think. In all I think we saved around $4K but this meant me doing some of the hard yards (laying limestone around pool edge, cleaning pool before quartz, cleaning up site after traders left etc)  
Dont stress too much about the finish of the concrete it looks way too rough but its to give the plaster something to grip to. 
In hindsight I would probably do the same thing again get someone to get me to the concrete shell point then take it from there. 
Last point personally I think using a grout to a similar colour to your border tiles looks great freinds of ours have blue mosaics with white grout he and I dont really like it we have blue mosaics with blue grout and I really like it - lots of pool tilers seem obsessed with white grout I dont know why this is maybe because its easy? 
Mike

----------


## METRIX

> Last point personally I think using a grout to a similar colour to your  border tiles looks great freinds of ours have blue mosaics with white  grout he and I dont really like it we have blue mosaics with blue grout  and I really like it - lots of pool tilers seem obsessed with white  grout I dont know why this is maybe because its easy?

  
White grout, because it's cheap and they only have to carry one colour, instead of 30 !! 
 I agree, White grout looks awful, color match is the way to go

----------


## jmar

Wow, didn't think anyone was ever going to respond to this one! 
Bit of an update... I have the concrete tank in the ground. Won't be finishing it off until later in the year, just wanted to get the tank in because we could only get the excavator up there prior to the extension we are currently doing taking place. So to get it to tank stage this is what happened: 
Drew a picture of the pool and sent it to an engineer.
Engineer designed the structure and drew the site plan.
Sent this to a building certifier.
Marked out the pool and had an excavator dig the hole.
Found a steely doing another pool in the neighbourhood and got him to steel up and plumb the pool. (I organised/paid for the steel). I got a couple more quotes too by asking someone at the steel yard if she knew any steelies who would want to take on this job but the guy I spoke to in the neighbourhood worked out best.
He put me onto some pump guys who did a great job spraying the tank. (I organised/paid for the concrete) 
So now I have the tank in the ground awaiting the finishing touches hopefully in time for summer.

----------


## METRIX

Sounds good, do you have any pics of the job ?

----------


## stevoh741

look fwd to seeing the final costings

----------


## cyclic

I haven't seen any mention here of you consulting with an Electrician in regards to earthing the pool reinforcing steel.

----------


## jmar

> I haven't seen any mention here of you consulting with an Electrician in regards to earthing the pool reinforcing steel.

  Good point, add that to the list. I forgot I put that on before the spray. 
Also forgot to add: got the engineer out to inspect the steel before it was sprayed.

----------


## mike_perth

Jmar 
Bulding the shell before the extension because of access was exactly what I was doing - during the 6 weeks of framework construction the pool builder went broke!  
See what you mean about thinking no one would reply - I didnt see your first post date Uncle Bob sparked me off!

----------


## HandyDaddy

Just came across this thread while researching to build my own inground concrete pool. Im in Melbourne and my first question is can i build my own pool as an owner builder in victoria? Anyone in VIC built their own pool?
Also keen to know how you got on so far jmar?

----------


## jmar

> Also keen to know how you got on so far jmar?

  Hi HD. I haven't gone any further as our extension/renovation is still underway and we won't be moving back in until April. So rather than run the filter and buy chemicals for winter, I'll be finishing off the pool before October. The building approval expires then and swimming season will kick off then as well.  
Unless I get sick of looking at a concrete shell once we're living there again and finish it off earlier....

----------


## jmar

For anyone interested, I finally finished the pool. The building approval was about to expire so I turned my focus onto the pool, just in time for summer. 
So once I decide to finish the pool off, the following took place: 
Chose the tiles for the waterline and the coping/paving. 
Cut a hole in the wall and installed the waterblade
Called in a tiler to do the waterline tiles, coping and feature wall
I tiled the pool surround myself
Measured up the frameless glass fence and placed the order
Installed the fence, definitely a two man job
Plumbed in the filtration equipment
Installed the pool light
Building certifier did the final inspection
Called in the pool interior guys to do the pebble finish
Placed the hose in and waited for it to fill. It's only 6m x 3m so it was full in just over 24 hours
Went to the pool shop and stocked up on chemicals to get the water right
Built the garden bed wall to stop the pool water getting into the garden beds
Planted some Chinese Dwarf bamboo and mulched 
And here's the finished product:   
The only thing left to do is get some river pebbles for the drain in the bottom right of the photo. I have some aggy pipe there and just need to get the pebbles in there to act as a drain for any overflow. So far not much water has been coming out of the pool even when the kids jump in. The coping is doing it's job. 
So for anyone thinking of doing this, fire away with any questions!

----------


## manofaus

nice...
so how much do you think you saved over paying for a turn key pool?

----------


## Uncle Bob

Looks fan-bloody-tastic  :2thumbsup:  
It would've been great to have a go to whoa thread.

----------


## jmar

> nice...
> so how much do you think you saved over paying for a turn key pool?

  Thanks. 
The silly thing is, I never got a quote for a pool company to begin with so I'm not sure how much I saved  :Frown:   
But basically the whole thing cost a touch over 21k which includes everything, even the plants in the garden bed.  
Would love to know how much I saved if any...

----------


## jmar

> Looks fan-bloody-tastic  
> It would've been great to have a go to whoa thread.

  Thanks mate, I'm pretty happy with it. 
A go to whoa thread would have been good but I've been busy renovating/extending the house too so I was a bit slack taking photos...

----------


## Mikethetaff

Just found this thread on your pool. Nice job, looks really great.  
You've convinced me that I can project manage a pool myself now and do an Owner Builder and chuck the ridiculous quotes from pool companies I had in the bin. Any chance you could send me you stealy and pump guy? 
Thanks

----------


## phild01

> And here's the finished product:   
> The only thing left to do is get some river pebbles for the drain in the bottom right of the photo. I have some aggy pipe there and just need to get the pebbles in there to act as a drain for any overflow. So far not much water has been coming out of the pool even when the kids jump in. The coping is doing it's job. 
> So for anyone thinking of doing this, fire away with any questions!

  Picture not showing!

----------


## r3nov8or

Hey jmar, you still around?

----------


## phild01

showing now, looks great.
I'd say you saved quite a bit.

----------


## jmar

> Just found this thread on your pool. Nice job, looks really great.  
> You've convinced me that I can project manage a pool myself now and do an Owner Builder and chuck the ridiculous quotes from pool companies I had in the bin. Any chance you could send me you stealy and pump guy? 
> Thanks

  Hey mate, I've sent you a PM

----------


## jmar

> Hey jmar, you still around?

  From time to time  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

> From time to time

  Looks great. Are they stone pavers you have there, e.g. granite? If so what compound did you use to lay them? 
Happy to hear from anyone who has laid granite pavers and can recommend the best method

----------


## Mikethetaff

Thanks. I'll give him a call

----------


## Whitey180

I know it may not be a welcome question but the electrician did bond the pool slab didn't he?

----------


## jmar

> I know it may not be a welcome question but the electrician did bond the pool slab didn't he?

  The question is welcomed. I was once an electrician (still have my license) and included the bond from the pool steel back to main earth bar in the meter panel.

----------


## jmar

> Looks great. Are they stone pavers you have there, e.g. granite? If so what compound did you use to lay them? 
> Happy to hear from anyone who has laid granite pavers and can recommend the best method

  They are granite pavers. I can't remember the glue I used but it came from good old bunnings and it was what the guys who did the coping recommended.

----------


## phild01

Excuse my ignorance but why does pool steel need earthing?

----------


## Whitey180

Same reason a house slab needs earthing. To prevent step voltages via fault current. 
I'll rephrase that. It needs bonding to the existing main earth to prevent step voltages, the same applies to any metal within arms reach of a pool including fences, and anything conductive that touches the water. Including ladders and such.

----------


## phild01

First I have heard of step voltage and now understand a requirement that house slabs be earthed but haven't heard of this in the past.
Has anyone been electrocuted from an unearthed slab?
What about driveway and patio slabs, etc.?
Is this more a theoretical thing?
What about a lightning strike next to the house slab?
Just trying to understand more about this.

----------


## Whitey180

I'm sure people have been killed by unearthed reo in slabs before. If the steel became live and was not earthed it's a time bomb.  
As far as I know there is no requirement to bond patio and driveways.  
It's a safety thing, basically any metal which is not at 0 potential has the risk of injuring someone.  
As for lightning, what's left of the energy after the discharge get dissipated into the ground causing a temporary ground potential rise. Possibly only a few meters from the strike.

----------


## phild01

> I'm sure people have been killed by unearthed reo in slabs before. If the steel became live and was not earthed it's a time bomb.

  This is what I struggle to understand, how the mesh becomes live.

----------


## Whitey180

Just off the top of my head, drilling into a slab to install a dynabolt. Drill hits a conductor and a piece of rebar. Dynabolt then livens mesh. Unlikely but could happen. Dodgy conduit jbox in a ceiling slab, screw into slab touching rebar. I'm
Sure there are others.

----------


## lazydays

> This is what I struggle to understand, how the mesh becomes live.

  Not too sure if this is Aust Standards or just Qld but any conductive material within 1250mm of the water must be Equipotential Bonded. 
Cops widow in landmark case.  
 Monday, 26 August 2002.   
 TRAGEDY: The Outrigger Sun City Resorts pool area where Victorian policeman Richard Vella (right) was electrocuted.   
 A WOMAN whose husband was electrocuted while she was pregnant will sue for the entire cost of raising the child.   
 In the landmark legal case, the Melbourne widow, who was holidaying on  the Gold Coast with her husband at the time of the tragedy, also will  launch proceedings aimed at recouping the entire salary the police  officer would have earned during the lifetime.   
 Daniela Vella  and her son Richard, 13 months, who was named after his dad, will be  named as joint plaintiffs in the legal action to be launched in the  Supreme Court later this year.   
 It is believed the action aimed at recouping parenting costs is the first of its kind in Queensland.   
 Mr. Vella, 30, a Victorian police constable, was electrocuted while  holidaying at the Gold Coasts Outrigger Sun City in November 2000. He  died after rushing to help his wife, who had received a minor electric  shock near the resorts pool.   
 Mr. Vella pushed his wife into the pool but in saving her life received a fatal electric shock.   
 Michael McGarvie, a partner in law Holding Redlich, said it was likely  Mrs. Vella and young Richard would launch their civil damages claim  before a coronial inquest into her husbands death due this year.   
 Mrs. Vella and her son are claiming loss of dependency and seeking  compensation for the loss of income support for the full duration of her  husbands working life, Mr. McGarvie said.   
 Mrs. Vella will  sue Tyco Asia Pacific Pty Ltd, owners of the company ODonnell Griffin,  which allegedly fitted electrical works in the pool area.   
 Mrs. Vella and her husband were holidaying with friends at the 40-storey, five-star resort in Surfers Paradise.   
 A friend dragged Mr. Vella from the pool, where the force of the shock  threw him. A resident nurse gave assistance until ambulance officer  arrived.   
 Mr. Vella was taken to the Gold Coast Hospital but was pronounced dead soon after.

----------


## phild01

> Not too sure if this is Aust Standards or just Qld but any conductive material within 1250mm of the water must be Equipotential Bonded. 
> Cop’s widow in landmark case.  
>  Monday, 26 August 2002.   
>  TRAGEDY: The Outrigger Sun City Resort’s pool area where Victorian policeman Richard Vella (right) was electrocuted.   
>  A WOMAN whose husband was electrocuted while she was pregnant will sue for the entire cost of raising the child.   
>  In the landmark legal case, the Melbourne widow, who was holidaying on  the Gold Coast with her husband at the time of the tragedy, also will  launch proceedings aimed at recouping the entire salary the police  officer would have earned during the lifetime.   
>  Daniela Vella  and her son Richard, 13 months, who was named after his dad, will be  named as joint plaintiffs in the legal action to be launched in the  Supreme Court later this year.   
>  It is believed the action aimed at recouping parenting costs is the first of its kind in Queensland.   
>  Mr. Vella, 30, a Victorian police constable, was electrocuted while  holidaying at the Gold Coast’s Outrigger Sun City in November 2000. He  died after rushing to help his wife, who had received a minor electric  shock near the resort’s pool.   
> ...

  Any link to this case?

----------


## phild01

> Any link to this case?

  It was alleged a live and unsealed electrical cable was left in a pit box at the resort, causing the swimming pool to become electrified. Vella's lawyers allege O'Donnell Griffin failed to adequately check the cables or the pit box and that it failed to effectively earth the pool equipment and pool deck. http://www.erisk.net/erisk7/article/394137/wife-of-fatally-electrocuted-man-at-gold-coast-resort-sues-contractor/

----------


## r3nov8or

> They are granite pavers. I can't remember the glue I used but it came from good old bunnings and it was what the guys who did the coping recommended.

  Hi jmar. Did you seal the granite pavers? If so, what did you use? I'm thinking of using the Crommelin Pool sealer at Bunnings. Need to wait for 3 days of 25 degC days... apparently...

----------


## jmar

> Hi jmar. Did you seal the granite pavers? If so, what did you use? I'm thinking of using the Crommelin Pool sealer at Bunnings. Need to wait for 3 days of 25 degC days... apparently...

  hey renovator, the pavers i used came pre-sealed. The tilers who did the coping were quite surprised, the place where I bought them didn't actually use that as a selling point.

----------

